# High power LED



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everybody, 

I have just received this link to a new marine and freshwater LED system. I don't know pricing yet but it is due here mid November. Practical fish keeping website says "finally the halide replacement we have been waiting for".

I'm not envolved in aquatics very much but I thought you may like a sneaky preview.

Arcadia 30w LED Spot.flv - YouTube

John.


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

this is pretty interesting as I know the current market best for planted fresh water is TMC's Grobeam, any idea how this shapes up to that product? also what kind of coverage does it give (namely for a tank with a footprint of 3ftx1.5ft)??


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

ignor me, the info is on the site, except for price. Looks like I would need 2-3 of these... hmm, interesting... Any inkling as to cost of these?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I have asked our aquatics dept tom comment for you, the price isnlower than the competitor you mention and the light is brighter.

I will be back with an answer

John




Doodle said:


> this is pretty interesting as I know the current market best for planted fresh water is TMC's Grobeam, any idea how this shapes up to that product? also what kind of coverage does it give (namely for a tank with a footprint of 3ftx1.5ft)??


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> I have asked our aquatics dept tom comment for you, the price isnlower than the competitor you mention and the light is brighter.
> 
> I will be back with an answer
> 
> John


6500k unit could have an application closer to my own interests. . .Reptiles. . .is the unit power line dimmable?. . . either way. . .pretty awsome saving on running costs for invert tanks if they are able to replace MH lighting: victory:


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> 6500k unit could have an application closer to my own interests. . .Reptiles. . .is the unit power line dimmable?. . . either way. . .pretty awsome saving on running costs for invert tanks if they are able to replace MH lighting: victory:


that's the same heat I need, planted tanks do much better under a 6500k spectrum than a 5000k spectrum : victory:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I have had a very quick reply from aquatics and they feel that 2 units will light a 3 foot tank. But we have some real funky fitting instructions on the way. The XPG version is dedicated to plant growth. These are very bright and have interchangeable lenses. In effect you decide the spread of light. All waterproof and solid metal in contraction no overheating and dimming.

I know they are to be reviewed in PFK this month I hear.

John.


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> I have had a very quick reply from aquatics and they feel that 2 units will light a 3 foot tank. But we have some real funky fitting instructions on the way. The XPG version is dedicated to plant growth. These are very bright and have interchangeable lenses. In effect you decide the spread of light. All waterproof and solid metal in contraction no overheating and dimming.
> 
> I know they are to be reviewed in PFK this month I hear.
> 
> John.


I could be wrong. . .but I think interchangable lenses,hevn't been offered by any other company before. . .another first for Arcadia perhaps


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes that's our impression, it may take us ages to get product to market but when we do it's generally very good!

They will be sold from next week!!! Under the brand name "Eco aqua spot"

Four colours at the mo, marine white, a proper marine blue, tropical and the XPG. There hopefully will be a terrestrial plant gro model soon also.

This is chucking out as much light as a 250w metal halide!!! In the case of the marine white.

There is a quick write up on the PFK website under "aqua2011" news

John



cold blooded beast said:


> I could be wrong. . .but I think interchangable lenses,hevn't been offered by any other company before. . .another first for Arcadia perhaps


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderfull 

Had an in depth discussion on interesting companies and lighting with a customer today and he honestly asked me "so whats your honest opinion on Arcadia?".

And got...

"Well... All my lighting is Arcadia! They are a company that doesnt rush, they let other companies rush out the products first, make huge mistakes in their rush and then bring out their own right when everyone is sick of problems with their new and expensive units... its brilliant... they have some interesting thinkers with good ideas. Their work is far more in depth and far better thought outfor not being rushed..."

We did have to agree on waiting for an 'all singing and dancing' light unit  think he said he had an eye on an Arcadia one 

Can wait to see these new lights! Could seriously have done with one of these on my Fluval Edge! I used a TMC Micro LED thingy that was an EPIC fail... LEDs went on it within weeks...wasnt bright enough.... very tight angled light.... hated it!


----------



## davesbray (Feb 12, 2011)

whats the LED make-up? im currently looking at 2x PAR38 quad spectrum LEDs with the white/blue/soft white/fiji purple LEDs in. how would this compare to these and what would the price be?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I have asked aquatics to answer this. I do know that they are all CREE LEDs of the latest design.

I'm actually off until Thursday but will post when I hear back!!!

John.




davesbray said:


> whats the LED make-up? im currently looking at 2x PAR38 quad spectrum LEDs with the white/blue/soft white/fiji purple LEDs in. how would this compare to these and what would the price be?


----------



## discussam7 (Sep 10, 2011)

How do you think this will fare against TMC's new to be released MiniLED 500? (it comes with the new micro habbitat 30) out this Novemeber.

Pros or Cons with either?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I have seen the new PAR readings today which will be live for downloads on the Arcadia website next week.

We do indeed have the first true 14k white. A deep marine blue, a freshwater and an XPG model so four colours all in.

They come with a 40 degree lens but you can buy wider angles out to 120 degrees.

I can also 100% confirm that these LEDs have a PAR reading a massive 40% higher than an Arcadia 14k 150w metal halide but with 80% lower running costs!

So all I can say is it is massively more powerful than we every hoped for! Practcal fish keeping call it "the halide replacement we have all even waiting for"

If I find any more out I will let you know!

Should be in the market next week. Check out your local specialist stores and online,

John 




discussam7 said:


> How do you think this will fare against TMC's new to be released MiniLED 500? (it comes with the new micro habbitat 30) out this Novemeber.
> 
> Pros or Cons with either?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Please follow this link for the true PAR readings for all colours and lenses! It is simply astounding!

40% higher PAR than a 150w Arcadia14k halide!

Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - NEW! 30 Watt Eco Aqua LED Spotlight

John


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

Any ideas on price / where to buy?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

They are on sale from today. The rrp is only £224.99 plug and play but obviously retailers choose their own selling prices so it's well worth shopping around.

I can confirm that this unit is 40% higher in PAR than a 14k 150w metal halide hut runs on 80% less energy. You choose the light spread buy using differing removable lenses.

I understand the new PAR charts should be live on our website today somewhen. This will show all the PAR readings with the differ g lenses at differing highest and compared to halide.

We do have a true 14k white fitting, our biggest competitor is 9k so very yellow in comparison to ours.

for fresh water the XPG is simply awesome, check out the video on our website.

Good luck!!!

John


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

HOOOOOOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

About time Guys! :whistling2:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

These revolutionary new LED units are now in stock and ready to order from your local shop or online.

New PAR info live on our website today!

John.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I was really excited by LED technology until I sat down and worked out how much I'd need to spend. I bought a 150w MH unit the other day 2nd hand for £63. If I went down the TMC route I'd need to spend almost £700 and even though these arcadia ones are cheaper I'd still need 2 for my tank so that's still around £450.

Will be interesting to see what happens to prices on LED lighting over the next few years.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Check out the PAR readings on here!

Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - Products


This could save us all a bunch of cash on electric and replacement lamps!!

John.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Not working for me. Just says "Please click on one of the product categories below to view the relevant Arcadia products." but there aren't any categories.

Has the PAR data at the bottom here though: http://www.arcadia-uk.info/product.php?pid=103&mid=11&lan=en&sub=&id=4


----------

